# truma c6002eh



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all I have just found out why the heating was not working in our bathroom, on investigation and taking appart half the van to get to the truma heater I found 2 of my heating ducts had fallen out of the heating unit it would seem that they are just a push fit ! not ideal in a motorhome, I expect that two weeks of rattling around the Scotish Highlands did not help, is there a better way of securing these ducts in as gaffer tape will just melt off!
I expect that the same problem will occur in all motorhomes where these ducts are not firmly fixed to the heating unit. :roll:


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Codfinger,
The "normal" method of holding them in is to stick a self tapper through the plastic collar on the Truma and into the pipe, the same on the vent end. Not the best method but it seems to work. On our previous Rapido one of the trunking pipes was about 30 cm short of the outlet, it never had been fitted!! 
One of the first things I checked on this one was that all the vents worked and the pipes were secure.
Colin


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*C6002 Truman Hoses*

Hi Codfinger

Had a look at my Truman installation ( circa 2004) - large jubilee clip on flue hose ( black) - brown hoses to punkas seem to be push fitted - can't quite see due to dummy flooring around the heater installation - don't go drilling - if you can get access then fit jubilee clips - easily sourced. Outdoor bits has some nice 'proper' large diameter hose clips.

Harry


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*truma*

Thanks guys, will have a "proper" look when we get home as we are on site down here at Waterrow, still it gave me something to do for an hour with no tools available! access is very restricted to the heater on the 938 plus my arms dont bend like they used to lol 
Think I will look at my Oyster sat system which is not well at the mo.
cheers for now
Chris


----------

